# Blacks, reds and mingos oh my!!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Got out yesterday with some kickass friends SNATCH IT, ONEMORECAST and Jorden! We got some nice footballs down to the SW and then moved back close to get a.limit of snaps. Got to show them something they had never seen. We anchored up on a spot and started chumming! Before long it was on. The snaps were going off. Got to watch them eat! Broke off some GIANTS









for sure. Great day with great friends and a nice mess of fish! Thanks guys!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Fun day indeed!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't forget about all those triggers we had to turn back! Sad sad


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn! That's a pretty pile. Did the blacks come up in the chum within sight?

Oh, and Roll Tide!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes sir they did! Caught a pile of throw back trash can triggers!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Truly an amazing day!!!!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! It hurts my feelings , when I have to throw back big ol trigger fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Makes my hands hurt!!!! Had fun cleaning em huh!!! Great day fer ya'll!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O yes. Fill that cooler up.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Very nice ! It hurts my feelings , when I have to throw back big ol trigger fish.


No doubt man. It's a slap In the face.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WhyMe said:


> O yes. Fill that cooler up.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Yep yep!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice haul of snappers guys !!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics and a nice box of fish for dinner.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice box of fish!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice Hall :thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I haven't seen you post in a while. Nice report and awesome mix of fish !


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice catch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome job ! Glad to see you post! Nice mix of fish


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! Been rough 6-8 months! Things are getting back to normal so I'm getting to fish a little more know. Stay safe guys and catch ' em up!


----------

